# Gildenvorstellung "Buddha Lounge"



## Yulin (29. September 2016)

(L)earning by doing! Die Gilde "Buddha Lounge" richtet sich an lernwillige Spieler, die in gemütlicher Atmospäre Questen, Instanzen und Raids erleben wollen ohne dem allgemeinen schnell,schneller, erster.

Lerne in Ruhe Deine Klasse kennen mit Unterstützung von anderen Gleichgesinnten!

 

Inspiriert durch die Idee im WoW Forum habe ich mir gedacht eben für solche Leute eine Gildengemeinschaft zu gründen.

 

Gerade mir als frische Level 110 fällt es schwer, überhaupt Gruppen zu finden, die mich mit meinem Itemlevel überhaupt mitnehmen.

 

Solltest auch du Angst haben mal einen Heiler oder Tank in einer Gruppe zu spielen, bist du bei uns richtig. Bei uns darf man auch Fehler machen ohne gleich gekickt oder mit abwertenden Kommentaren bombadiert zu werden.

 

Meldet Euch bei:

 

*Battletag: Rorrinia#2139*

*Server: Tichondrius*

 

Wir freuen uns!


----------

